# QI



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 9, 2009)

Come on. Who else likes this show?


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 9, 2009)

It is quite fun. :D

(Especially when it features two nearly-identical men spontaneously kissing. And I'm not even a slash fangirl.)

They made a mistake in one of the only times I heard them reference Iceland, though! :( They said the penis museum was in Reykjavík, when it's in Húsavík. Unforgivable!


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 9, 2009)

I adore QI more than words can say. I want to marry Stephen Fry and have his babies (spot all the things wrong with that!). <3


----------



## Minish (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't watch it as much as the other stuff on Dave (UK channel where all the deliciously satirical stuff is... yes, it's the only channel I watch *shifty eyes*) but I do like QI~

Stephen Fry is pretty awesome. 8D


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 9, 2009)

QI is pretty fabulous. Rich Hall is my favourite. :3


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 9, 2009)

It's good for a laugh on a Friday evening, but tbh I wouldn't go out of my way to watch it. Still, any show hosted by Steven Fry and regular'd by Jo Brand is doin' _something _rite.



> They said the penis museum was in Reykjavík, when it's in Húsavík. Unforgivable!


Stop it. Now.

Your country is already awesome enough without a penis museum. Next thing you know, Iceland will have an army of giant mecha and a mountain range made of ice-cream.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 9, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> I don't watch it as much as the other stuff on Dave (UK channel where all the deliciously satirical stuff is... yes, it's the only channel I watch *shifty eyes*) but I do like QI~


Dave is made of everything that is right with the world (except the frequent ad breaks, but we can't have everything); Top Gear and Whose Line? _Yes please._

...thinking about it, it seems like a requirement for a programme to be on Dave is that it should feature men that can effortlessly be slashed.

Dave's one of the things I miss most when I'm away at Uniland ):

My favourite part of watching QI is yelling out the obvious answers and being thrilled when the alarm goes off.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Mar 9, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> ...thinking about it, it seems like a requirement for a programme to be on Dave is that it should feature men that can effortlessly be slashed.


Oh dear god danni I now have some kind of Top Gear presenter slash thing stuck in my head. damn you stiggy.



> My favourite part of watching QI is yelling out the obvious answers and being thrilled when the alarm goes off.


EEEEERK EEEEERK wooooh wooooh etc.

Oh, and





:P


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 9, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> My favourite part of watching QI is yelling out the obvious answers and being thrilled when the alarm goes off.


YES
I do that ALL THE TIME my dad hates my guts. He actually refuses to watch it with me. ;;


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 9, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Come on. Who else likes this show?


Everybody with a soul, that's who. :D


----------



## nastypass (Mar 9, 2009)

the sheer number of threads on this forum about uk television is quite frustrating at times


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 9, 2009)

Walker said:


> the sheer number of threads on this forum about uk television is quite frustrating at times


It's not our fault UK television is the best thing ever D:


----------



## nastypass (Mar 9, 2009)

no but see

i see a thread here with an interesting title and then click it to see that it's about something that has never aired over here  :(  it's quite depressing sometimes

sigh


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 9, 2009)

It's your own fault for living somewhere that isn't funny.


----------



## nastypass (Mar 9, 2009)

we can be funny sometimes

just look at george bush, fucking hilarious


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Mar 9, 2009)

Walker said:


> we can be funny sometimes
> 
> just look at george bush, fucking hilarious


yes, but he's _un_intentionally funny.

He should go work in clarks. that way the little kids can all throw shoes at him.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 9, 2009)

i don't manage to catch QI very often but when i do i come irl
stephen fry is the best guy, eee <3

EDIT:


Kai said:


> Oh, and
> 
> 
> 
> ...









EDIT2: why is there so much setphen fry touching his boobs in this post


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 10, 2009)

> no but see
> 
> i see a thread here with an interesting title and then click it to see that it's about something that has never aired over here :( it's quite depressing sometimes
> 
> sigh


now you know how britfags feel when we go to american-dominated forums. :D


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 10, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> ...thinking about it, it seems like a requirement for a programme to be on Dave is that it should feature men that can effortlessly be slashed.


Oh God, now I can't get Hamster and Slow out of my head. Thanks for the nightmares.

They should have Frankie Boyle and/or Dara on the panel.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 10, 2009)

I watch it too!

I heard that Bill Bailey said that he won't be doing game shows any more. He's one of my favourites. :(
Who else would think that the great wall of China is made of dinosaur eggs?


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Mar 11, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> They should have Frankie Boyle and/or Dara on the panel.


Good ol' chubby Dara's been on the panel before, but I dunno if Frankie has.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 11, 2009)

Kai said:


> Good ol' chubby Dara's been on the panel before, but I dunno if Frankie has.


We need the duo together.

I was going to say Frankie has but that's Argumental and another topic for another time.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 11, 2009)

Kai said:


> Oh dear god danni I now have some kind of Top Gear presenter slash thing stuck in my head. damn you stiggy.


Oh, you wouldn't believe how many people write slash involving any combination of two of the three presenters, all three, all three plus the Stig...
...and my personal favourite, Hammond/Oliver (yes, Oliver the Opel Hammond drove across Botswana).

I don't actually read it, but my best friend writes it and loves telling me stuff about the whacked-out fandom X3

...I didn't even notice there were lots of threads about UK TV on here. I only remember this and the Skins one (though there should be threads for Top Gear, Spooks, Have I Got News For You, Mistresses, Mock the Week and all those fantastic murder mystery shows they play all the time on ITV).


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 12, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> ...and my personal favourite, Hammond/Oliver (yes, Oliver the Opel Hammond drove across Botswana).


MIND = BLOWN.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 14, 2009)

Haha, aww. X3

What blew my mind is that in the Big Book of Top Gear (I forget its actual title but it sorta looks like a kid's annual, except it's bloody hilarious and brilliant) there is, more or less, a "fanfic" about how Hammond fell in love with Oliver. It has pictures of him gazing longingly at it and everything X3


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 14, 2009)

I've got to say the only USA comedy program (other than cartoons, Futurama etc.)
that I find funny is Whose Line is it anyway? USA.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 15, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Haha, aww. X3
> 
> What blew my mind is that in the Big Book of Top Gear (I forget its actual title but it sorta looks like a kid's annual, except it's bloody hilarious and brilliant) there is, more or less, a "fanfic" about how Hammond fell in love with Oliver. It has pictures of him gazing longingly at it and everything X3


I have GOT to get that. Also, Oliver's appeared in another show; that Blast Lab thing where it has an AI.


----------

